# Propective Bee Keeping



## osteve (May 2, 2012)

Let me take a moment to introduce myself. I have no experience with bee keeping. I have some property in the High Desert of California and was thinking of having some bee hives on it once I retire. So I will do my research and be asking lots of questions. For now I still in the LA area and go out the high desert ever chance I get.


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome Steve! I hope to be working bees well into my retirement as well. When you do your research be sure to check into lighter beekeeping equipment (8 frame instead of 10, and medium boxes instead of deep). My older beekeeping friends all swear by it, and I'm starting to notice the difference as well.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Steve,
Welcome to the High Desert. Beekeeping in the High desert of SoCal is a great hobby! I think it may take a little more effort to keep bees in the High Desert rather than the Los Angeles Basin. You'll love it!


----------



## BeeNRA (Jun 20, 2013)

Howdy Osteve, 

You're not alone in the high desert i.e. Antelope Valley. I've been up here for about 20 years.

I've seen a few bees and am looking to start a couple of hives myself, next year. Hopefully we can bolster their numbers in our neck of the woods (or lack thereof lol). And have alittle fun to boot.

I'm hoping that bees are viable in the desert. Still in the reading phase/study phase before I kill anything.

Welcome to the desert, keep a hat handy.


----------



## osteve (May 2, 2012)

This been a very dry year and very high winds. Haven't move hives out there yet.



BeeNRA said:


> Howdy Osteve,
> 
> You're not alone in the high desert i.e. Antelope Valley. I've been up here for about 20 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey BeeNRA,
I am in Littlerock. Let me tell you that September is the WRONG time to start a hive from a nuc  Seriously though, I have been learning about keeping bees since September 2009. The bees have taught me a lot over the last three years. I have successfully over wintered hives two years running now. It is a challenge for us because there is not much forage for the bees here. If you have questions, I would be glad to tell you about my experiences.

Cappy



BeeNRA said:


> Howdy Osteve,
> 
> You're not alone in the high desert i.e. Antelope Valley. I've been up here for about 20 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeeNRA (Jun 20, 2013)

It's good to hear from people in my area about this! I thought beekeeping might not even be possible in this very dry and windy desert inch: but I was going to give it a try anyway! 

I'm a ways off from starting a hive. This year is out, IMO. Because; a) I don’t know enough, like when the nectar flows start (if any), b) I don’t have any equipment yet, except a smoker... I still need to build the hive boxes and frames. And c) all the stuff I'm too green to realize I don’t know. I have to take it slow or I don’t have a prayer.

Any help is greatly aspirated... When is a good time to start up a hive? I'd guess mid-March early May? How much help do you give your bees, like pollen supplements and syrup solutions.

Are there any Apiary clubs/groups in this area? The more I read up on this stuff the more it seems like local experience is invaluable.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I joined the LA County Beekeepers Association www.losangelescountybeekeepers.com. For $10/year you can attend the monthly meetings in La Crescenta and they have a monthly beekeeping class that is held in Sylmar. The class is very good, they will take you through a year of keeping bees, help you to pick out your gear, hives, tools and bees. From there it is up to you to glean the pertinent information and apply it to your particular climate. What I mean is that the bees in Sylmar do not have the same micro environment that your bees will (ie less forage, colder winters and hotter summers). You can "private message" by clicking on my name in the header above.


----------

